# biggest tire?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

whats the biggest tire you can put on a 12 inch wheel on a 97 sportsman 500?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

with or without a lift?


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

without an with as long as it aint no crazy lift,a bud wants to run 28 whats it gonna take?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say 28 would be fine with a lift. But w/o a lift I bet 27's is probably all he should try, especially depending on the tire, if it has large lugs. I'm not real sure though. Been a long time since I've been around a '97 model.


----------

